# 2011 Wether(:



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Today I purchased my wether for the fair in June!! I'm so excited the people I got him from had a lot of really nice kids this year and he is absolutely adorable...he's not really friendly yet but we can work on that. He was born December 23rd and I would say he is 30 or 40 pounds by now. I'm so ready for the fair now!!  
http://s335.photobucket.com/albums/m455 ... 0/prancer/ is a picture of him....he needs a name!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cant see it!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

oh, oops I changed the privacy settings so it should work now! sorry,,,


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He is adorable.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thank you!  He is really a sweetheart if you can catch him..lol


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

maybe this will be easier...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What a cutie! Love his markings!! Good luck with him this year


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! I'm really hoping he does well since the last few years we have had problems with out wethers growing like we wanted..


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He looks tall, long and seems to have a straight topline. I can't tell how wide he is though. But if he has width then I'd say he should make a decent wether.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck with your wether this year he looks pretty good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's a pretty boy! Good luck with him, you'll have to update us!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is pretty wide in his loin and everything so hopefully he does well.
Thaks Roger and HoosierShadow!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He's getting big already! I'm going to try to get some better pictures of him..11 weeks from Sunday is weigh in at the fair and I cant wait to see how he does! :leap: The only thing is he is still very leary of people and I need suggestions on how to tame him down...anyone? :chin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Animal crackers...and baby talk.... hehe... 

Was he handled a lot by the breeder? We bought a buckling last year we were going to use as a buck, and he was wild as a hare. We worked with him every day, when he ate, it was from a bowl one of us was holding. We'd rub our hand over him as he ate, and eventually he quit running away, and would stand and let us rub on him while he ate. 
Then we'd catch him, and just work with him, showing him lots of kindness, rubbing on him, scratching him and finding his 'spot'  Along with the animal crackers, once he got used to us he was all over us, and became sooo sooo sweet 

I have a lot to learn, but this worked with us. I even tamed down a doe we rescued, and even have my 3yo buck where he will let me mess with him without needing 3 people to catch him and hold him.....he cries when I leave his pen LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha no, they were all pretty wild she said that is the way she likes her goats.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love his coloring!  Very nice. I'm partial to the paints that have the red running down one or both legs like a pair of pants. I use potato chips for my goats, and ginger snaps. Like Hoosier said, finding that nice scratching spot goes a long way, too. Soon you wont be able to get him off of you!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! He's a real cutie, but I'm trying not to get too attached since I only have a couple months left with him! Thaks for all the suggestions


----------

